# Problème d'envoi pièces jointes vers PC



## Villard-Reymond (11 Septembre 2006)

Je suis sur I Book G4 MacOSX version 10.4.7. Subitement mes mail avec jpeg et pdf ne s'affichent plus en pièces jointes à la réception sur PC. Le correspondant voit l'image s'afficher diectement mais sans icone en pièce jointe et donc inexploitable.
Les réglages de ma boîte Mail sont restés inchangés:rédaction format de message en format texte ou RTF cela ne change rien. Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## FloMac (11 Septembre 2006)

Villard-Reymond a dit:


> Je suis sur I Book G4 MacOSX version 10.4.7. Subitement mes mail avec jpeg et pdf ne s'affichent plus en pièces jointes à la réception sur PC. Le correspondant voit l'image s'afficher diectement mais sans icone en pièce jointe et donc inexploitable.
> Les réglages de ma boîte Mail sont restés inchangés:rédaction format de message en format texte ou RTF cela ne change rien. Merci de m'éclairer.



avec mail je suppose

Edition > Pieces jointes >  toujours envoyer pieces jointes compatibles windows


----------



## Villard-Reymond (11 Septembre 2006)

Merci de la réponse mais ce réglage est bien toujours activé.
Il doit y avoir autre chose?


----------



## FloMac (11 Septembre 2006)

Villard-Reymond a dit:


> Merci de la réponse mais ce réglage est bien toujours activé.
> Il doit y avoir autre chose?



et du coté des extensions .jpg .jpeg .pdf ?


----------



## esales (11 Septembre 2006)

Essaye en modifiant l'affichage de l'image JPG.
Avec un click droit dessus, puis sélectionner "affichage en icone" à la place de la photo.
Normalement cela devrait résoudre le problème ...


----------



## Villard-Reymond (12 Septembre 2006)

Ok, j'ai trouvé, en faisant pomme i >propriétaire des autorisatios>détails, j'ai constaté que mes images étaient vérouillées. Il suffit d'en avoir une seule verrouillée, par exemple reçue de l'extérieur. En fait lorsqu'une photo a son cadenas fermé toutes les images de tous les dossiers sont également verrouillées. Donc les pièces jointes expédiées en l'état sont inexploitables pour les correspondants sur PC , MAIS...PAS POUR LES MACS! Merci à tous.


----------

